# new coder needs help with suture removal



## ggparker14 (May 3, 2011)

If patient has repair of laceration 11 days ago, and comes back to the ER to have sutures removed, what code is appropriate for this visit?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## eadun2000 (May 3, 2011)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> If patient has repair of laceration 11 days ago, and comes back to the ER to have sutures removed, what code is appropriate for this visit?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



There is no separate CPT code.  It is included in the E/M.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mitchellde (May 3, 2011)

it depends on several things.  If you are billing for the facility then the facilty may always use an E&M for the facility charge as global does not apply to the facility and the dx code is V58.32.
If you are billing for the physician then it will depend on the payer determination of the global days for the repair.  As of Jan 1 2011 many of the repair codes have been designated as having 0 global days which means you may charge a visit level for the suture removal again with a dx code of V58.32


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 4, 2011)

I totally agre with Debra.


----------



## jimbo1231 (May 4, 2011)

*I agree too, but*

I would keep an eye on payments. I think many payers will continue to deny an E&M if it only for suture removal by the same group.

Jim


----------

